# [Verschenke]Steam Keys



## tapferertoaser (18. Januar 2014)

So nachdem ich mich ja bei einigen reichlich bedient habe, dachte ich, ich verschenk auch mal ein paar Key's. ^^
Zur Auswahl stehen:

Take On Helicopters

UFO: Afterlight: Vergriffen

Alpha Prime

ARMA: Gold Edition: Vergriffen

ARMA Tactics: Vergriffen

Carrier Command: Gaea Mission: Vergriffen

So Splinter Cell und AC 4 sind dann auch weg, Batman ging leider nicht mehr. 

So es kamen noch 2 neue Keys dazu:

Fish Fillets 2

ARMA: Cold War Assault

Sry Vergessen dazu zu schreiben, aber ich bin da wie der Rest, der User sollte schon min 2 Jahre Mitglied sein und 300+ Posts haben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Januar 2014)

Falls du möchtest, würde ich gerne Carrier Command haben. Als Gegenleistung könnte ich dir einen Key von Deadly Premonition anbieten. Hast du das schon?


----------



## tapferertoaser (18. Januar 2014)

Du hast Post.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte Interesse an ARMA Tactics.


----------



## tapferertoaser (18. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich hätte Interesse an ARMA Tactics.



Du hast Post.  Somit währe das auch weg.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (18. Januar 2014)

Wenn dus noch kriegen solltest hätte ich Interesse an Splinter Cell BL


----------



## LordCrash (18. Januar 2014)

Über AC4 würde ich mich auch freuen (für einen guten Freund von mir), nur könntest du das bestimmt auch noch verkaufen.


----------



## CaptainCoks (19. Januar 2014)

Also über Ufo: Afterlight würde ich mich schon freuen. 
Leider habe ich nichts interessantes zum tauschen außer einen 85% Rabatt Coupon für Toki Tori 2. :/


----------



## Lukecheater (19. Januar 2014)

Also wenn du mir Splinter Cell Blacklist hinterlassen könntest wäre das ein sehr feiner Zug


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Januar 2014)

Ac4?  Leider hab ich grad nichts entsprechendes als Gegenleistung zum Eintauschen da.


----------



## tapferertoaser (19. Januar 2014)

CaptainCoks schrieb:


> Also über Ufo: Afterlight würde ich mich schon freuen.
> Leider habe ich nichts interessantes zum tauschen außer einen 85% Rabatt Coupon für Toki Tori 2. :/


 
Sry Vergessen dazu zu schreiben, aber ich bin da wie der Rest, der User sollte schon min 2 Jahre Mitglied sein und 300+ Posts haben.


----------



## LordCrash (19. Januar 2014)

Ach ja, wenn der Shadow AC4 haben möchte, dann trete ich sowieso zurück.


----------



## Vordack (19. Januar 2014)

Ich würde mich über UFO: Afterlight freuen.

Vielen Dank falls das noch geht


----------



## tapferertoaser (19. Januar 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich würde mich über UFO: Afterlight freuen.
> 
> Vielen Dank falls das noch geht



Du hast Post.


----------



## golani79 (19. Januar 2014)

Wenn ArmA Gold sonst niemand will, dann würd ich es nehmen.


----------



## tapferertoaser (19. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wenn ArmA Gold sonst niemand will, dann würd ich es nehmen.


Du hast post


----------



## golani79 (19. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## tapferertoaser (21. Januar 2014)

Ok, Mondfactory hat mir Keys nochmal zugeschickt und die haben mir sogar noch einen für Batman geschickt, obwohl ich den eigentlich schon hatte, vielleicht geht der ja nochmal.^^ Mein einziges Problem ist das, die jenigen die von diesen 3 Top Spielen keinen Key kriegen mir sicher sauer sind. Ich meine ich gebe die gerne raus, aber wie soll ich es machen ? Die Keys einfach hier rein und dann wer zu erst kommt mahlt zu erst, dann könnten aber auch neue Mitglieder diese Keys einfach abgreifen was nich sinn der sache ist. Habt ihr da ne Idee ?


----------



## golani79 (21. Januar 2014)

Gibs einfach denen, die zuerst danach gefragt haben - würd mich zwar auch über AC 4 freuen, aber Shadow hat ja vorher Interesse bekundet.

Wenn Batman nochmal ginge bzw. das ein anderer Key ist, würd ich mich aber über den freuen.


----------



## Vordack (21. Januar 2014)

Danke Dir noch mal Toaster für den UFO Key, hat super geklappt.


----------



## tapferertoaser (21. Januar 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Also wenn du mir Splinter Cell Blacklist hinterlassen könntest wäre das ein sehr feiner Zug


 Du hast Post.


----------



## tapferertoaser (21. Januar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ac4?  Leider hab ich grad nichts entsprechendes als Gegenleistung zum Eintauschen da.


Du hast Post.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Januar 2014)

Korrekte Aktion


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Januar 2014)

Ich bin echt sprachlos. Vielen lieben Dank.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Januar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich bin echt sprachlos.


 
Alle Beweise sprechen dagegen


----------



## Lukecheater (21. Januar 2014)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Du hast Post.


 
Hab mich ja schon per PN bedankt, aber auch hier nochmal: Sehr schöne Aktion


----------



## Wong3 (21. Januar 2014)

du kannst auch verlosen unter allen die deine anforderungen erfüllen jeder sagt nen spiel und wenns bei einem mehrere sind machst halt über RANDOM.ORG - True Random Number Service ne zufallszahl xD  dann entscheidet der zufall und niemand darf dir "sauer" (wird dir so oder so niemand sein) sein  sondern auf auf die böse zufallszahlhttp://www.random.org/ xD

Gruß wong3


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Januar 2014)

Finde ich ganz klasse von Dir.


----------



## Lukecheater (21. Januar 2014)

Wong3 schrieb:


> du kannst auch verlosen unter allen die deine anforderungen erfüllen jeder sagt nen spiel und wenns bei einem mehrere sind machst halt über RANDOM.ORG - True Random Number Service ne zufallszahl xD  dann entscheidet der zufall und niemand darf dir "sauer" (wird dir so oder so niemand sein) sein  sondern auf auf die böse zufallszahl xD
> 
> Gruß wong3



Er hat die Keys doch längst vergeben


----------



## PcJuenger (21. Januar 2014)

Finde es toll, dass es hier solche Aktionen gibt


----------



## tapferertoaser (22. Januar 2014)

Neue Keys im Angebot (siehe 1. post)


----------



## PeterBrain (23. Januar 2014)

Diese Großzügig muss man ausnutzen und nach ARMA: Cold War Assault                          fragen.

LG PeterBrain


----------



## tapferertoaser (24. Januar 2014)

PeterBrain schrieb:


> Diese Großzügig muss man ausnutzen und nach ARMA: Cold War Assault                          fragen.
> 
> LG PeterBrain


 
Sry Vergessen dazu zu schreiben, aber ich bin da wie der Rest, der User sollte schon min 2 Jahre Mitglied sein und 300+ Posts haben.


----------



## eXitus64 (25. Januar 2014)

Take On Helicopters interessiert mich ja schon ziemlich dolle


----------



## tapferertoaser (19. September 2014)

Hätte da 2 Keys zu vergeben, einmal für Gunpoint und einmal für SteamWorld Dig, wie immer wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. September 2014)

Gunpoint kenn ich schon, aber Steamworld würd ich nehmen


----------



## tapferertoaser (19. September 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Gunpoint kenn ich schon, aber Steamworld würd ich nehmen



Du hast Post.


----------



## golani79 (19. September 2014)

Würde mich über Gunpoint freuen, wenns noch da ist


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. September 2014)

Nochmal tausend Dank an den Toaster!


----------



## tapferertoaser (21. September 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Würde mich über Gunpoint freuen, wenns noch da ist



Du hast Post.


----------



## golani79 (21. September 2014)

Bedanke mich auch hier nochmal recht herzlich für das Spiel!


----------



## tapferertoaser (8. Oktober 2014)

Habe aus dem aktuellen Humble Bundle noch Darksiders und MX vs ATV Reflex übrig, da diese bereits in meinem Accoutn sind, bei Interesse wie immer: wer zuerst hier antwortet mahlt zuerst, User sollte schon 2 Jahre dabei sein und 300+ Posts.


----------



## PcJuenger (8. Oktober 2014)

Also wenn ich in deine Zielgruppe reinfalle, würde ich mich für MX vs ATV Reflex interessieren ^^
Könnte dir, falls du es noch net hast, Darksiders 2 geben , ein Code liegt dafür noch irgendwo bei mir rum


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2014)

Könnte ich* Darksiders* haben? Auch wenn ich überqualifiziert bin?


----------



## tapferertoaser (10. Oktober 2014)

Ihr habt beide Post.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich bedanke mich vielmals.


----------



## PcJuenger (10. Oktober 2014)

Danke dafür


----------

